# Palatov Bike



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Very cool design!
Regards,
John


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

I want to use the tilting suspension on my reverse-trike.Hope to find some blueprint drawings.
This bike has a great tilting design but my RT will be more of a car design.
Regards,
John


----------

